# Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Hallo wollte fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann ob solche kleine PC als zweit Rechner zum streamen reichen ,da gibt es ja etliche auf Amazon von 200 bis 500 hab aber keinen Plan Bitte um Hilfe Danke. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Du kannst dir ein NUC als eine Art Lappy ohne Tasta+Monitor vorstellen , vor allem Leistungstechnisch .

Habe selbst ein NUC mit ner kleinen I3 rumliegen ...... nachdem ich nen 2. Speicherriegel reingestopft habe ist dat ding .... naja ... brauchbar . Winzig , nahezu unhörbar bringt es YT-Videos in 1440p ohne Ruckeln auf meinem Moni , viel mehr darf man aber net erwarten . 
Für einfache aufgaben incl. Office durchaus ausreichend , für mehr ist (je nach verbauter CPU) unter umständen die iGPU zu schwach . Und um ehrlich zu sein : Ein NUC mit ner I7 ist preislich nicht sonderlich atraktiv ... hatte mir das NUC eigendlich gehohlt um meinem Rechner (Sig.) ins Wohnzimmer zu streamen damit ich nur den Moni runtertragen muss .... das hat aufgrund von STEAM-internen Schwierigkeiten schon oft genug net geklappt und wenn eher suboptimal ...... am Ende steht jetzt mein Rechner gleich neben der Cuch und ich bin froh das der auf WaKü läuft , ich sitze schließölich direkt daneben ...... dat NUC liegt irgendwo in einer Schachtel rum .....


----------



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ein NUC als eine Art Lappy ohne Tasta+Monitor vorstellen , vor allem Leistungstechnisch .
> 
> Habe selbst ein NUC mit ner kleinen I3 rumliegen ...... nachdem ich nen 2. Speicherriegel reingestopft habe ist dat ding .... naja ... brauchbar . Winzig , nahezu unhörbar bringt es YT-Videos in 1440p ohne Ruckeln auf meinem Moni , viel mehr darf man aber net erwarten .
> Für einfache aufgaben incl. Office durchaus ausreichend , für mehr ist (je nach verbauter CPU) unter umständen die iGPU zu schwach . Und um ehrlich zu sein : Ein NUC mit ner I7 ist preislich nicht sonderlich atraktiv ... hatte mir das NUC eigendlich gehohlt um meinem Rechner (Sig.) ins Wohnzimmer zu streamen damit ich nur den Moni runtertragen muss .... das hat aufgrund von STEAM-internen Schwierigkeiten schon oft genug net geklappt und wenn eher suboptimal ...... am Ende steht jetzt mein Rechner gleich neben der Cuch und ich bin froh das der auf WaKü läuft , ich sitze schließölich direkt daneben ...... dat NUC liegt irgendwo in einer Schachtel rum .....


Also Alls Streamer PC mit obs ungeeignet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Aber so einer sollte das doch schaffen können oda? Kiebel Mini PC Intel Celeron N3150 4x2.08 GHz Turbo |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Ähm ... das Ding IST ein NUC ... nur eben in einem anderen Gewand anstelle des Standart Intel-Gehäuses + ein Optisches Laufwerk das man eig. net braucht .

Soweit ich das sehe hast du bei OBS das Problem das das Material das gestreamt werden soll auch auf eben jenem System LAUFEN muss . Außer du schaffst es das Bild von nem anderen Rechner AUF das "Streamende" ruber zu bringen ..... was dann auch schon Streamen ist .... 

Mir bekannte Streamer nutzen einen 2. Rechner nicht zum Streamen (das macht der Hauptrechner einfach nebenher) sondern um über eben jenes 2. System z.b. die Komentare AUF den Stream zu sehen und darauf reagieren zu können ohne das des IRGENDWIE mit dem Steamen an sich interferiert (da kann VIEL schiefgehen) .


----------



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Ich möchte mit meiner elgato Hd 60 und mit meinen spiele PC Streamen aber dazu brauche ich eine 2 PC für die elgato 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendrosch (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Das Signal rüber zu bekommen geht bspw. mit einer capture card. 
Technisch besser wäre mMn über Lan, aber bei Gbit müsste man auch schon etwas komprimieren, was natürlich eher suboptimal für die Qualität ist.
Des weiteren sind die meisten Nucs entweder preislich nicht attraktiv oder aber schlicht langsam. 
Generell kann man sich statt die Aufgabe auf zwei Rechner zu teilen auch einfach je nach Anspruch nen Ryzen 7 oder halt Broadwell-E​ kaufen, wirklich billiger ist ein zweites System bestimmt nicht. 
Nur im wirklichen High End Bereich wirst du mit 2 Systemen einen Vorteil haben bspw. nen 7700k mit >4,5GHz für optimale Spieleleistung und ein 8+ Kerner fürs encoden. 

Oder halt ein System für Sachen die keinesfalls im Stream auftauchen dürfen, wie über mir beschrieben. 

Die Frage ist also was soll das zweite System Leisten bzw. wofür willst/brauchst du es genau?
Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Das Signal rüber zu bekommen geht bspw. mit einer capture card.
> Technisch besser wäre mMn über Lan, aber bei Gbit müsste man auch schon etwas komprimieren, was natürlich eher suboptimal für die Qualität ist.
> Des weiteren sind die meisten Nucs entweder preislich nicht attraktiv oder aber schlicht langsam.
> Generell kann man sich statt die Aufgabe auf zwei Rechner zu teilen auch einfach je nach Anspruch nen Ryzen 7 oder halt Broadwell-E​ kaufen, wirklich billiger ist ein zweites System bestimmt nicht.
> ...


Nur Alls Streamer PC für obs also nicht zum spielen und so weiter und es soll so klein wie möglich sein

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NatokWa (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

NUR für's Streamen BRAUCHST du keinen 2. PC , kapier das erstmal .
Reines Streamen (ich gehe mal davon aus das du dein aktives Spiel Streamen willst) benötigt so gut wie keine Leistung (NVidia-Shadowplay und co sind da perfekte Beispiele) und es währe völliger UNSINN das erst vom Main auf nen 2. Rechner zu übertragen damit DER das dann Online stellt ohne SONST was zu machen , das ist pure und absolute verschwendung und entlastet den HAUPT-Rechner um null komma Nada Prozent , er muss es ja TROTZDEM "Streamen" damit es auf dem 2. Rechner an kommt .


----------



## mauhdl (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> NUR für's Streamen BRAUCHST du keinen 2. PC , kapier das erstmal .
> Reines Streamen (ich gehe mal davon aus das du dein aktives Spiel Streamen willst) benötigt so gut wie keine Leistung (NVidia-Shadowplay und co sind da perfekte Beispiele) und es währe völliger UNSINN das erst vom Main auf nen 2. Rechner zu übertragen damit DER das dann Online stellt ohne SONST was zu machen , das ist pure und absolute verschwendung und entlastet den HAUPT-Rechner um null komma Nada Prozent , er muss es ja TROTZDEM "Streamen" damit es auf dem 2. Rechner an kommt .


Der zweite Rechner macht das mit der elgato damit der spiele Rechner nicht mit so etwas belastet wird . Wenn ich jetzt mit meinem spiele Rechner (Streame mit der elgato zu der ps4) und mit der ps4 Streame kommt der alleine schon von einer CPU Auslastung auf 50 % das nennt man encoding damit man sehr sehr gutes Bild hat also vergiss bitte  nvidia wir reden hier von obs Software. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendrosch (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Intel nuc für obs Stream auf twitch ?*

Also keine Leistung kosten ist relativ. 
Bei ordentlicher Qualität kostet das sehr wohl viel Leistung (vor allem bei den 3 mittlerweile evtl. auch 6 Mbit die bei Twitch üblich sind)
Aber ein neuer zusätzlicher PC wird teurer sein als im Haupt PC auf nen 8 Kerner oder ähnliches zu wechseln und im Falle eines Nucs auch weniger bringen. 

Das Streamen von Haupt auf Streaming PC dürfte aufgrund der brutalen Bitrate die man sich erlauben kann >800Mbit zu vernachlässigen sein. 
Falls man Thunderbolt 3 bzw. 10Gbit Lan nimmt dürfte es sogar praktisch unkomprimiert gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------

